# EQ/Xover/Tuning links...post'm here.



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Many years ago i found these to somewhat broaden my understanding of what you hear at said frequencies, thus finding it to help target areas of your response in experimenting with the cutting(or boosting) 

Some of these are old and dated and may not be as helpful as others, but the purpose of this thread is to get a database of links available to members that should most certaintly help in the tuning of their vehicles. Perhaps it could be stickied.

http://www.recordingeq.com/Subscribe/tip/tascam.htm

http://www.dak.com/reviews/Tutorial_frequencies.cfm

If you have some useful link, please share.


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

How about this. Ton of stuff on this site if you can navigate it.

http://www.sengpielaudio.com/Calculations03.htm


----------



## sandman661 (Aug 12, 2008)

I was just asking megalo if he knew where any X-over,eq etc... tutorials were and here it is...thanks for the links, already reading...


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

MiniVanMan said:


> How about this. Ton of stuff on this site if you can navigate it.
> 
> http://www.sengpielaudio.com/Calculations03.htm



Thumbs up big time. My hat off to you Sir!


----------

